
Y Combinator's First Web Site - johns
http://web.archive.org/web/20050324062234/http:/ycombinator.com/
======
gghh
Ehy, "Hacker News" was "Startup News" at the time
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombinator.com/)
. I didn't know, and thought that Russ Cox was joking here
[https://plus.google.com/116810148281701144465/posts/h95SSbSJ...](https://plus.google.com/116810148281701144465/posts/h95SSbSJWQH)

~~~
rokhayakebe
I remember there was a debate when the name changed.

------
zbruhnke
"The Fourth Man wants to remain anonymous for now" lol makes you wonder how
long that lasted :P

~~~
pg
There was some speculation at the time about who it might be, but the
explanation was simply that Jessica hadn't quit her job yet.

Incidentally, "The Fourth Man" was not an attempt to conceal her gender; it
was a reference to the Guy Burgess spy ring.

------
benatkin
Here's the HTML without the Wayback Machine addition in case anyone's
interested:

<https://gist.github.com/2053395>

~~~
forwardslash
Thanks! I would've missed the little easter egg in there if not for you:

<!-- We're plugging the startup molecule into the summer-job receptor to see
if the resulting organism is viable.-->

------
andygcook
Looks almost identical to the website they have today.

~~~
adulau
A good news. This showed their consistency over time.

------
thekevan
I barely see the difference. (And I like it.)

------
tbsdy
Not much different to today. I guess you can't improve on perfect!

~~~
laconian
Yes, perfection is a 50% chance of "unknown or expired link."

~~~
nitrogen
That just means you're browsing too slowly ;)

AIUI and as you've probably figured out when you Googled for the error
message, Hacker News stores state in closures, and there's a finite amount of
space for closures. So if you wait for a long time, then click e.g. "Next
Page", the HN software has already garbage collected the closure storing the
information necessary to generate your specific next page.

~~~
gghh
So have you read HN's website code? Do you know where to find it? It must be
somewhere, since I remember seeing a sort of "Quant Finance News" website
whose appearance was identical to HN. They must have used the same codebase --
where to look?

EDIT: that's the site using HN code: <http://quant.ly/>

~~~
rms
<http://arclanguage.org/>

------
homosaur
That text is not small enough for my taste.

